# Cool shot with my S7



## Arrow3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Caught this one in our yards today...


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 4, 2017)

It's amazing cell phones take such good pic's.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 6, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> It's amazing cell phones take such good pic's.



They've came a long way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2017)

Great shot!!!

There's a lot you can do with and S-7. I have the edge and use the Snapseed app to edit them. You can really get some great results.


----------

